# Failed inspection today????



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

8" deep trench.... 3/4 rigid from back of house to shed..... Inspector says check 300.5 column 4, should be 12"..... I always thought 6" and column 2.....Is he wrong?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just put it on a 30A breaker and run it at 125V. :thumbsup: :laughing:

Seriously, IMO he is wrong.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

You are correct. Now how do you intend to convince him? :whistling2:


----------



## sfeyelectric (Dec 31, 2010)

Take code book with you and in a respectful way ask him to show you this. When he is wrong hopefully he will reverse his decision. Again do it in the nicest way possible as you may have to deal with him in the future!


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

He must have thought he was looking at pvc conduit. :no:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Look at note 4 of table 300.5

I would think the inspector would know that.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

bighills said:


> 8" deep trench.... 3/4 rigid from back of house to shed..... Inspector says check 300.5 column 4, should be 12"..... I always thought 6" and column 2.....Is he wrong?


Your inspector needs to put some glasses on...Fail!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the conduit goes under a residential driveway then it must be 18".


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If the conduit goes under a residential driveway then it must be 18".


OP didn't say anything about a driveway, besides the inspector told him it was to be 12"...it could be a local code, maybe???


----------



## sfeyelectric (Dec 31, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> OP didn't say anything about a driveway, besides the inspector told him it was to be 12"...it could be a local code, maybe???


Yes but the inspector also quoted for him to look at 300.5, so i don't believe it is local code.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

sfeyelectric said:


> Yes but the inspector also quoted for him to look at 300.5, so i don't believe it is local code.


What's 300.5? I don't have my book with me.

Isn't that the table with depths?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> OP didn't say anything about a driveway, besides the inspector told him it was to be 12"...it could be a local code, maybe???


That's why I said if.... The op didn't say it wasn't a driveway either. Also if the circuit is only 120V or less with GFCI and a 20 amp OCPD then it can be 12". The odd thing is UF and RMC have the same depth in this situation.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> What's 300.5? I don't have my book with me.
> 
> Isn't that the table with depths?


It's the burial depth table.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I need to take a look then, I'll be back in 5


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Note 4 says to take the shallowest depth... That to me sounds like the depth can be 6"

What am I missing here?

I see where he would get the 12" depth for driveways now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If the conduit goes under a residential driveway then it must be 18".


 Dennis if you look at 300.5 columm 4 One and two family dwelling under drive ways 12"..
what is it that im missing you state that it is 18"

As for the inspector he is giving you a hard time for running RMC.
maybe there is a code issue but really i think he is busting them..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Most of the idiots... i mean inspectors here tell me my pipe needs to be a foot under ground. I let them know to re-read 300.5 and they pass me every time, once in a while I have to call their boss though. They also dont comprehend 250.32 and the exceptions.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Dennis if you look at 300.5 columm 4 One and two family dwelling under drive ways 12"..
> what is it that im missing you state that it is 18"
> 
> As for the inspector he is giving you a hard time for running RMC.
> maybe there is a code issue but really i think he is busting them..


Where did you get a driveway from? OP said nothing about a driveway.

~Matt


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

No driveway ..out the back of the house to the shed ....thanks guys!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Look I brought up the fact that perhaps there was a driveway and the op didn't realize there is a difference.



Harry304E said:


> Dennis if you look at 300.5 columm 4 One and two family dwelling under drive ways 12"..
> what is it that im missing you state that it is 18"


It is 12" only if it falls under col. 4 but if it is a feeder or something other than col.4, then it falls under col.2 which is 18". It is very confusing. I am just guessing at where the 12" comes from but the op hasn't given us all the info so to just say 6" may be incorrect.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bighills said:


> No driveway ..out the back of the house to the shed ....thanks guys!!


Then 6" is all you need.... Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

bighills said:


> No driveway ..out the back of the house to the shed ....thanks guys!!


Are you running 120 or 240... What amprage?


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

20 amp...two circus. One for light, one for outlet.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

bighills said:


> 20 amp...two circus. One for light, one for outlet.


Sounds like your good with 6" then... Who knows what your inspectors smokin!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Are you running 120 or 240... What amprage?


 Why would that matter in this case. RMC is allowed at 6" and that would be the shallowest in an area that are not under the other conditions.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why would that matter in this case.  RMC is allowed at 6" and that would be the shallowest in an area that are not under the other conditions.


I know, I was just looking for more info


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

next time put it 3 foot under ground to be sarcastic with the inspector :whistling2:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

oliquir said:


> next time put it 3 foot under ground to be sarcastic with the inspector :whistling2:


What an expensive waste of time.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Look I brought up the fact that perhaps there was a driveway and the op didn't realize there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> It is 12" only if it falls under col. 4 but if it is a feeder or something other than col.4, then it falls under col.2 which is 18". It is very confusing. I am just guessing at where the 12" comes from but the op hasn't given us all the info so to just say 6" may be incorrect.


 
And in my experience SOMETIME pertinent facts are left out, being a boy scout Dennis was covering all bases.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Brian..

The inspector of this job has called the OP and told him he was wrong after he had done some research on it. Great to see inspectors who are willing to accept they can be wrong.


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

bighills said:


> 20 amp...two circus. One for light, one for outlet.


I hope it is a MWBC 225.30


----------



## NormW64 (Jan 19, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That's why I said if.... The op didn't say it wasn't a driveway either. Also if the circuit is only 120V or less with GFCI and a 20 amp OCPD then it can be 12". The odd thing is NM and RMC have the same depth in this situation.


OK, I'm not a resi guy, but NM is not permitted in wet locations. Anything buried in the earth falls into wet location.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

NormW64 said:


> OK, I'm not a resi guy, but NM is not permitted in wet locations. Anything buried in the earth falls into wet location.


I meant UF....


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

What happens if you fail an inspection here?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Englishsparky said:


> What happens if you fail an inspection here?


In my neck of the woods if you fail, you correct it and call for re-inspection. If you fail again, you pay a re-inspection fee.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ceb58 said:


> I hope it is a MWBC 225.30


And 250.32


~Matt


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

ceb58 said:


> I hope it is a MWBC 225.30





TOOL_5150 said:


> And 250.32
> 
> 
> ~Matt


I didn't bring up 250.32 because if he dose run a MWBC then the exception to 250.32 will exclude any GE as long as there is a EGC ran with the circuit.


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Englishsparky said:


> What happens if you fail an inspection here?


They send you to England:laughing:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

ceb58 said:


> They send you to England:laughing:


I must be good then to be here..:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ceb58 said:


> I didn't bring up 250.32 because if he dose run a MWBC then the exception to 250.32 will exclude any GE as long as there is a EGC ran with the circuit.


I know, Im just saying in case the inspector doesnt know. Im so used to idiot inspectors, that when I hear inspector, I immediately think of the goons we got around here.


~Matt


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Does this conduit go under an airport runway? 

Because if it does it needs to be at 18".


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a 1/2 run of gal 6" under at my home in PA feeding the well. We had a bon fire that actually melted the conductors in the conduit 6" under grade, tripped the breaker when the pressure switched closed.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I had a 1/2 run of gal 6" under at my home in PA feeding the well. We had a bon fire that actually melted the conductors in the conduit 6" under grade, tripped the breaker when the pressure switched closed.


Did you pay yourself for fixing it?


~Matt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Did you pay yourself for fixing it?
> 
> 
> ~Matt


With another 12 pack.


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I had a 1/2 run of gal 6" under at my home in PA feeding the well. We had a bon fire that actually melted the conductors in the conduit 6" under grade, tripped the breaker when the pressure switched closed.





Shockdoc said:


> With another 12 pack.


 
And people think ******** are exclusively located in the south :whistling2:


----------

